# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Original Midwest City Water Tower Scheduled for Deconstruction

## woodyrr

The original MWC water tower is scheduled to be dismantled in August or September. The antennas have to be removed and relocated to a temporary mobile cell tower before deconstruction can begin.

The following announcement was made on the Midwest City History and Memories facebook page:




> The Awards Committee of the Midwest City Police Department are selling T-Shirts to commemorate the Bomber Tower which had been a land mark since 1947. Haveing outlived its usefullness, it is slated to be taken down in August or September. The shirts are $10.00 for Small-XLarge, $11.00 for 2XL-3XL, $12.00 for 4XL-5XL. If you live out of state, please include $2.00 for shipping and handeling. These are pre-pay only. Indicate size and color (grey is the best) .Contact Lt. Matt Dukes @ 405.739.1021 or mdukes@midwestcityok.org, or Sgt. Tommy Lantz at 405.739.1022 or tlantz@midwestcityok.org. Mailing address is Community Action Office, MWCPD, 8726 SE 15th, Midwest City, OK 73110.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## bombermwc

Now, I wonder how long it will take to compelte that phase of the Town Center project once the tower is removed. 

It's sad to see it go...it's so identifiable and visible from so far away. They definitely let the paint go while they waited for it to come down though.

----------


## Thunder

They are stupid to tear it down.  What was mentioned in that quote was that the tower became outlived.  This is not true.  A tower is just a tower.  They don't have to use it for anything.  Just leave it alone, repaint, and leave it as an iconic/history structure.

----------


## okcustu

> They are stupid to tear it down.  What was mentioned in that quote was that the tower became outlived.  This is not true.  A tower is just a tower.  They don't have to use it for anything.  Just leave it alone, repaint, and leave it as an iconic/history structure.


Are you a preservationist for everything?

----------


## MikeLucky

> They are stupid to tear it down.  What was mentioned in that quote was that the tower became outlived.  This is not true.  A tower is just a tower.  They don't have to use it for anything.  Just leave it alone, repaint, and leave it as an iconic/history structure.


Do you know how much it costs to paint a water tower?  It's not cheap... and to keep it painted when you aren't going to use it would be a waste of civic funds.

And as long as the water pressure in the city is good enough, they don't need this old tower.

----------


## Lauri101

Woodyrr - thanks for posting about shirts!  I'm out of town this week and never would have noticed!

----------


## mmonroe

Where is it going?  I'd like to see it set somewhere.. not reconstructed, but maybe at least the top portion of the tower... there is some space over at the Atkinson property on 10th and Midwest Blvd.

----------


## bombermwc

I thought someone mentioned that a town in CA had purchased it some time ago??? Although I can't imagine it's worth the transportation cost to tear down, move, and re-assemble. I would think it's worth more to sell off as scrap. It's just way to large to preserve somewhere....at which point then you have to continue to maintain it.

----------


## woodyrr

I was out photographing the new water tower one morning and got to visiting with a supervisor with the City of Midwest City.

He told me that the rumor that he had heard was that it was bought by a small town in CA and that they were going to reassemble it and use it. He stressed that it was a rumor.

I have posted on the Midwest City History and Memories facebook page asking if some of the Midwest City workers know what is going to happen to it. So far, I have had no answers.

----------


## Head

I have friends that live right next to it. (As in, no homes between them and the tower) They're kind of anxious about it's demolition.
 I have to say though, it's completely out of the question to maintain it as an "historical" anything, in this economy.
They should sell the steel, and have a huge barbeque at Regional with the proceeds. 
Anyone with a MWC water bill eats free! 
PS Maybe for fun, some engineering types could compute the weight and price of steel. Maybe we could hire a name band to play at said BBQ!

----------


## woodyrr

Posted by Matt Dukes on the Midwest City History and memories facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/115957895581/




> TOWER UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have been given the go ahead with the tower watch party. In the next few weeks I will be contacting the Chamber to see if they will sponser a get together. 
> I have been told that the bids to take down the tower will go out shortly. Then they have to come back and bids awarded. 
> Then the portable com towers have to be brought in and set up to accomodate the cell equipment on the tower now. 
> Once that is set up the cranes have to be brought in and a corradon set up. That is when the destrution will begin. It will be a long process but, I plan to have the tail gate party on the day they start. Depending on how it goes, it may be December before we can have the party. Stay Tuned!!!!!!

----------


## RadicalModerate

GREAT STUFF!!!! (I lived in MWC--off and on--for quite a while . . . quite a while ago. =)

If this hasn't yet been determined . . . How about something along the lines of . . .
"Quenching The Flaming Lips Blowout!!!!"

(If you can't get "the originals" there is probably a cover band available by this time. Although this event seems as if it is right up their alley, so to speak. =)

----------


## woodyrr

I picked up my t-shirts this afternoon. They are pretty nice.

The removal of the tower will be later than originally announced. The job has to go out for bids and then the bids have to be reviewed by the city council and the best bid awarded a contract.

----------


## Lauri101

I got my t-shirts today! Really cool - one for each daughter and one for me.  Thanks Lt. Dukes and Sgt Lantz!

----------


## woodyrr

Posted by Matt Dukes on the Midwest City History and Memories facebook page.




> Everyone mark your calenders! October 14 from 5:00 pm til 7:30 pm we will be hosting a party to commemorate that last piece of Old Midwest City before it goes away. 
> We will be having a retirment party for the Bomber Tower which is slated to be taken down this year. Homecoming for the Bombers seemed to be fitting for the day. 
> It will be held in Charles Johnson Park which is due south of the tower and in the middle of Town Square. We are in the preliminary planning stages so there will be more to come. 
> Regardless if you are a Bomber, Titan, or yes an Eagle, if your grew up in the Midwest City area come by, share some stories,reminisce about back in the day and have some fun before the game. 
> For those of you that ordered shirts, we have them contact us so we can get them to you. We have made another order for those who still want them.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/115957895581/

----------


## woodyrr

From Matt Dukes:




> The final planning is in the works and we are going to have a party. 
> October 14th from 5:00 pm until 7:30 pm at Charles Johnson Park, SE 29th and Mid America, The City of Midwest City along with other sponsors will be hosting a retirement ceremony for a long term city landmark, the Bomber Water Tower 
> More importantly, this is a chance for our community to come together, have some fun and share some memories. 
> There will be music, hot dogs, popcorn, drinks, and other fun stuff. Please come and have some fun before the homecoming game of the Bombers. It does not matter if you are a Bomber, Titan or Eagle, if you grew up here, come by.
> The event will be emceed by Stan Miller, former Midwest City resident and Channel 9, KWTV morning anchor.
> By the way, I want to thank all of you who have bought t-shirts. We have sold about 400 and more orders are coming in. If you have made an order and have not gotten a call from us, please contact us at mdukes@midwestcityok.org or tlantz@midwestcityok.org.
> I also want to thank Terri Derrick and Marla Robinson from the Bomber Alumni Association and the Midwest City Chamber of Commerce for their help.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/115957895581/

----------


## MDot

Hmmm... I might have to bless y'all that show up with my presence on October 14th sometime between 5:00 and 7:30.

----------


## dmoor82

I grew up off of W.Ercoupe Dr. right West of the water tower,the old water tower was a good reference point when navigating those winding streets in the Jarman neighborhood!

----------


## Thunder

> I grew up off of W.Ercoupe Dr. right West of the water tower,the old water tower was a good reference point when navigating those winding streets in the Jarman neighborhood!


I've been on that street many times.  A school friend lives there with his parents.  The next street or two toward the south was stolen by the city, there was another deaf friend that lived there.

----------


## Lauri101

> I grew up off of W.Ercoupe Dr. right West of the water tower,the old water tower was a good reference point when navigating those winding streets in the Jarman neighborhood!


I live on W. Rickenbacker and have used the tower for 29 years to tell people how to get to my house.  I'll be there with my t-shirt on!

----------


## Thunder

> I live on W. Rickenbacker and have used the tower for 29 years to tell people how to get to my house.  I'll be there with my t-shirt on!


Yes, you told me once. :-)

----------


## MDot

> I live on W. Rickenbacker and have used the tower for 29 years to tell people how to get to my house.  I'll be there with my t-shirt on!


What are you gonna use now as a point of reference?  :Omg:

----------


## Thunder

> What are you gonna use now as a point of reference?


She's gonna allow a 300' cell tower in her backyard with generous payment agreement with one exception....a spacious birdhouse every 50' apart.

----------


## dmoor82

> I live on W. Rickenbacker and have used the tower for 29 years to tell people how to get to my house. I'll be there with my t-shirt on!


maybe you can answer this?Why were all those houses that run N and S off of Air Depot torn down?

----------


## Lauri101

> maybe you can answer this?Why were all those houses that run N and S off of Air Depot torn down?


The city used emminent domain (or the hospital authority did) in order to clear the land for the now existent Town Center.  There were a lot of allegations made of "stealing" and it appears that some folks didn't get FMV on their homes.  Although the outcome - Town Center - has been beneficial to the community; IMHO it could have been handled better, if all rumors and stories are to be believed.
As far as a new point of reference - guess I'll use Lowes or Chilis for turning point.  Or just stay incognito!
And Thunder - I'd let them build a cell tower there if I could get free wireless for life!

----------


## bombermwc

> maybe you can answer this?Why were all those houses that run N and S off of Air Depot torn down?


I thought that it was the original planned location for the new Fire Station before it moved to it's current location. A friend of mine lost her childhood home because of that. I don't think it's realted to the Town Center project at all though. West Side was purchased to make room for more development (large pad), so I'm guessing that the other land has now been done to expand for more "strip" area...not that it excites anyone. Although since nothing has been built or even a sign posted for a few years now, who knows.

----------


## woodyrr

From: Matt Dukes via facebook.




> It is finally here. The week of the party and all of the final preparations are nearing completion. 
> Friday October 14th, from 5:00pm until 7:30 pm, please make plans to be at the Charles Johnson Park located at SE 29th and Mid-America to say goodbye to the last landmark of old Midwest City. The old Bomber water tower will be taken down this year after 65 years of service to our community. Whether you are a Bomber, Titan or Eagle, come share your memories and have some fun. 
> Hotdogs, cake and drinks will be available. There will be military and other displays there as well.
> Stan Miller, the anchor of the KWTV Channel 9 morning show will be our emcee. Mike Black and the Stingrays will be playing. There will be t-shirts on sale at the event. 
> Please watch the Morning Show on Channel 9 at 6:00 am and Channel 4 at 7: 15 am on Friday October 14th. 
> I want to thank all of you who have bought shirts. We have sold close to 500 raising about $2500.00 for the Midwest City Police Awards Committee. 
> I also want to thank Terri Derrick and Marla Robinson of the Midwest City Alumni Association for their work. 
> This whole thing started with a conversation on Facebook. 
> See ya Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


https://www.facebook.com/groups/115957895581/

facebook event notification.

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=174655622616630


Midwest City Municipal Complex and Water Tower by woodyrr, on Flickr

----------


## woodyrr

From Matt Dukes on facebook:




> The big day is finally here. We are all set for the party and ready to go. Parking will be in the south parking areas of Lowes and Best Buy. I am sure looking forward to seeing everyone.


The tower retirement event is from 5:00 to 7:00 today at The Charles Johnson Park in Town Center Plaza.

From Matt Dukes on facebook:




> There does seem to be some confusion about when the tower will actually come down. It will not be tomorrow. It will be before the end of the year. They will be building a new clock tower that will house and mask all of the cell equipment. Once it is complete they will move in and take the tower down piece by piece. There is not a hotel complex going in there. That was the original concept, but it was scrapped. The rest of the property will be used as a park, or that is the plan now. The reason it is being taken down is the tremendous cost to the tax payer to maintain it. It is about 100,000 to 200,000 just to paint it, not to mention the preventive maintance on rust and what have you. It jusr was not a pruent expenditure of tax payers money. It is sad to see it go.



Midwest City, OK Municipal Complex Then and Now by woodyrr, on Flickr

----------


## bombermwc

Well I guess we don't have to specualte on the hotel anymore and how it will fit....instead, we get a cell tower. yay  :Frown:

----------


## Lauri101

Better a clock tower with hidden cell equipment than a hotel to disturb our *quiet neighborhood.

*except on Thursday and Friday nights in football season.

----------


## woodyrr

Last night, I picked up an Eastword newspaper with the Midwest City water tower pictured on the cover. I recommend that those who have posted in this thread read through it.

http://npaper-wehaa.com/eastword/201...rticle=1413729

Here is a photo of the water tower retirement cake:


Water Tower Cake by woodyrr, on Flickr

For those on facebook, there are more photos in an album linked below. If you took photos at the event you may add them to the album.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4655582&type=1

----------


## mmonroe

Not photos of the retirement party, but photos of the tower..

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjwAow9j

----------


## Lauri101

Well, looks like the deconstruct is getting underway.  Several pieces of heavy equipment are below the tower and workers climbing today around lower part of tower.  Two peoplewere taking pictures and looks like some of the cell antennas are being taken down.  Not sure they'll do much when temperatures plummet this weekend, but we'll see.

----------


## woodyrr

Posted by Matt Dukes on the Midwest City History and Memories facebook page last Tuesday in response to a question about the status of the water tower.




> . . .the footings have been poured for the new clock tower and that construction should begin fairly rapidly. Once it is up and the new cell equipment is in operation the tower will be taken down. They ran into some operational issues that is why it did not come down last year. For those who bought tshirts with 2011 on them we are offering the free use of a sharpie to mark 2011 out and wrtie 2012.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/115957895581/

Disclosure: since facebook will not allow editing of comments, and since everyone makes errors when typing, I corrected two minor typing mishaps in the quoted text above.

----------


## plmccordj

Any renderings of this new clock tower? It must be rather tall to house cell phone antennas.  The FCC web site shows a new monopole cell phone tower going right at that spot.  It shows it being 179 feet tall.


Registration #:	1275002
Latitude:	35.4386
Longitude:	-97.4003
Structure Type:	Pole
Status:	Granted
Date Constructed:	NA
Ground Elev:	1248.7 feet
Height Of Structure:	179.8 feet
Overall Height:	1432.8 feet
Structure Address:	300 W. Mid America Blvd
Oklahoma City, OK

----------


## woodyrr

I haven't seen any drawings of the clock tower, however, there is an article in the current _Eastword_ community newspaper about the city's plans to redevelop the "Original Mile".

EDIT: There is an architect's conception on the Quinn and Associates Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

_Eastword_ article. 

http://npaper-wehaa.com/eastword#201...rticle=1516863

I hope this doesn't turn out to be one of those boondoggles where people whom I know who prefer to live in old, modest, yet reasonably well kept homes in the OM face the bulldozer of eminent domain while the true rot and decay goes largely unaddressed.

----------


## Lauri101

The clock tower concept looks good - hope the end result does.

As far as OM goes, I'll veer off-topic to follow Woody's comments.
I've owned my home for nearly 30 years and my original $25K investment has tripled because of additions and improvements.  I love this neighborhood and would like to stay here until I'm unable to live alone.

That being said - the absentee landlords are killing the OM "well-kept" image.  There is a group of owners who live in Costa Rica and own over 100 homes in the OM.  They hire a management company to oversee the rentals and the company obviously has no clue as to how to screen tenants.  We've had drug deals taking place in plain sight and break-ins all over.  MWC's finest does their best, but it's difficult to keep up with a moving target.

Until the absentee owners are made to act responsibly to avoid penalties, the OM and other modestly-sized home neighborhoods will suffer.  Meanwhile, I love my Glock.

----------


## mmonroe

You're kidding me right... that clock tower is absolutely horrid.  It's like some junior partner stole the architecture from Rose State College.  (I don't like the campus of RSC either.)  I want to see something landmarkish that will stand the test of time, not something that will need to be torn down in a few decades.

----------


## bombermwc

Yeah, can't say i'm a big fan of the design either. There doesn't look like there was much effot to not make it look like it's on stilts. The lock itself is out of proportion to the height of the thing. And forgive me, but why do we need a second clock tower 50 yards away from the much better centennial clock?

----------


## oneforone

> The clock tower concept looks good - hope the end result does.
> 
> As far as OM goes, I'll veer off-topic to follow Woody's comments.
> I've owned my home for nearly 30 years and my original $25K investment has tripled because of additions and improvements.  I love this neighborhood and would like to stay here until I'm unable to live alone.
> 
> That being said - the absentee landlords are killing the OM "well-kept" image.  There is a group of owners who live in Costa Rica and own over 100 homes in the OM.  They hire a management company to oversee the rentals and the company obviously has no clue as to how to screen tenants.  We've had drug deals taking place in plain sight and break-ins all over.  MWC's finest does their best, but it's difficult to keep up with a moving target.
> 
> Until the absentee owners are made to act responsibly to avoid penalties, the OM and other modestly-sized home neighborhoods will suffer.  Meanwhile, I love my Glock.



Thank you for that piece of information. My wife and I live in an apartment off of Air Depot. We were considering looking at rental properties in the original mile. Now I think we will look elsewhere.  

I will give big kudos to Midwest City PD. They have always been fast to respond anytime I needed them. I like the idea they move all over the city and they make themselves even more visible at night. I work swing shift so I am often coming home and going to the gym in the wee hours of the morning. I was getting out of the car the other night heading inside and I noted a car was driving the lot. I looked up and saw it was MWCPD. I waved at the officer and he stopped. I noted I was waving hello and I liked the idea they patrol so heavily at night. I told him I lived in Oklahoma City most of my life and the only time I seen officers in the residential areas is when somebody called them.  He thanked me for the complement and said they like to keep an eye on everything. My complex does not have that many problems but, I see them checking the parking lot pretty regularly. I like the idea the police and fire departments are proactive here. That's one of the many reasons I want to live here as long as I can.

----------


## Okiezmom

The new clock tower is going up.  I hope the finished product looks better than the drawing.

----------


## Lauri101

> The new clock tower is going up.  I hope the finished product looks better than the drawing.


I'm retracting my previous compliment about the tower - it looks awful!
Cheap looking materials, fugly design - the drawing actually looked better than the real deal.
I'd rather keep the water tower, warts and all.

----------


## Okiezmom

I agree....at least the old water tower has character.

----------


## woodyrr

I went to see the new Midwest City clock tower today.


Roof On by woodyrr, on Flickr

More photos here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39213183@N02/

----------


## bombermwc

Every time i see it, i think....damn that thing is ugly. I'd rather see a normal cell tower!

----------


## oneforone

It reminds me of the 1987-1991 F150. No imagination. It's clear somebody threw the design together at the last minute. To me it looks somebody put legs on a wall/mantle clock and called it good.

----------


## Okiezmom

I wonder who had final approval on that?  The sad part is that it probably cost a lot of taxpayer money even though it looks cheap.

----------


## Lauri101

Someone should have some 'splaining to do.  I think I'll call my Councilman tomorrow and ask.  My grandson could have done better with his Legos!

----------


## RadicalModerate

Once the cell phone antennae are transplanted, it will make all the difference . . .

(I wonder if the designers spent too much time watching reruns of the Tom Cruise version of War of the Worlds)

----------


## Stew

Good grief that clock they put up next to the tower is gawd awful. What were they going for with that? Eye sore? April fools joke? Help somebody's cousin in the ugly clock biz? 

I don't get it.

----------


## Lauri101

RM is right - maybe the cell towers will actually improve it - by hiding it.
I've seen Tinker Toys made into something more attractive.  
Watching the company hired put it up was really rather amusing.  They strapped a belt and pulley system around one of the few trees left.  One big old boy was doing all the hauling of the people and parts going up.
Their actions, perhaps, were indicative of the overall budget for the project?

----------


## Okiezmom

Every time I go by the new clock tower, which is at least once daily, I can't help but shake my head.  The clock isn't big enough to be seen from a distance and the whole thing is just ugly.  Maybe there was some payola on the deal????

----------


## mmonroe

it sure doesn't have an alibi, it's UGLY!


We need a citizens advisory design committee.  I'm afraid there are just a few guys in city planning that are just taking the future looks of our city not too seriously.

----------


## woodyrr

> RM is right - maybe the cell towers will actually improve it - by hiding it.


I'm pretty sure that the antennas will be inside behind the horizontal plates  - however - reconsidering, anything is possible.

I'll offer my two cents:

How about tearing down the "new" water tower; fixing up and repainting the "old" water tower, filling it up with water; and pretending that none of this ever happened.  :Bow:

----------


## Lauri101

> I'm pretty sure that the antennas will be inside behind the horizontal plates  - however - reconsidering, anything is possible.
> 
> I'll offer my two cents:
> 
> How about tearing down the "new" water tower; fixing up and repainting the "old" water tower, filling it up with water; and pretending that none of this ever happened.


 :Bright Idea: 
I'll see your 2 cents and raise you 4!

----------


## Okiezmom

> I'm pretty sure that the antennas will be inside behind the horizontal plates  - however - reconsidering, anything is possible.
> 
> I'll offer my two cents:
> 
> How about tearing down the "new" water tower; fixing up and repainting the "old" water tower, filling it up with water; and pretending that none of this ever happened.


I'll vote for that!!!

----------


## RadicalModerate

> *I'm pretty sure that the antennas will be inside behind the horizontal plates  - however - reconsidering, anything is possible.*
> 
> I'll offer my two cents:
> How about tearing down the "new" water tower; fixing up and repainting the "old" water tower, filling it up with water; and pretending that none of this ever happened.


Won't the horizontal plates covering the antennae for aesthetic reasons tend to make viewing the clock face even more difficult than it already is?  Not to mention interfering with the effectiveness of the antennae themselves?

I think the old water tower looked cool.
What with the curves and all.

----------


## woodyrr

> Won't the horizontal plates covering the antennae for aesthetic reasons tend to make viewing the clock face even more difficult than it already is?


The antennas would be inside the tower directly under the clock (at least at first). That should not impede the view of the clock at all. More to the (moot) point: It appears to be the consensus, both here and on the _Oklahoma History and Memories_ facebook page, that the clock is too small to be seen anyway LOL. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/115957895581/




> . . . Not to mention interfering with the effectiveness of the antennae themselves?


If the designers didn't think it through carefully, I think the tower could be quite stunning at night - with that mellow orange glow.




> How about tearing down the "new" water tower; fixing up and repainting the "old" water tower; filling it up with water; tearing down the "new" clock tower; and pretending that none of this ever happened.


There. I fixed it.

----------


## RadicalModerate

*The antennas would be inside the tower directly under the clock (at least at first). That should not impede the view of the clock at all. More to the (moot) point: It appears to be the consensus, both here and on the Oklahoma History and Memories facebook page, that the clock is too small to be seen anyway LOL.* 

*Moot* point???
So now "they" are "thinking" about including Cow Sillouettes swinging and swirling about the structure suspended by cranes (the birds, not the equipment)?  Like some sort of Dali-esque dream/mobile after eating some bad clams in the vicinity of Barcelona?  After viewing The Gaudi Cathedral? and wishing they--the builders--had hired Garish instead?  (oy vey . . .  =)

----------


## mmonroe

> *Moot* point???
> So now "they" are "thinking" about including Cow Sillouettes swinging and swirling about the structure suspended by cranes (the birds, not the equipment)?  Like some sort of Dali-esque dream/mobile after eating some bad clams in the vicinity of Barcelona?  After viewing The Gaudi Cathedral? and wishing they--the builders--had hired Garish instead?  (oy vey . . .  =)


That went right over my head....

----------


## RadicalModerate

It was just an extended pun.  A bad one. Sorry.  =)

----------


## soonerfaithful

> I'm pretty sure that the antennas will be inside behind the horizontal plates  - however - reconsidering, anything is possible.
> 
> I'll offer my two cents:
> 
> How about tearing down the "new" water tower; fixing up and repainting the "old" water tower, filling it up with water; and pretending that none of this ever happened.


 :Yeahthat:

----------


## woodyrr

Some antennas have been installed in the clock tower.


Antennas On The New Midwest City Clock Tower by woodyrr, on Flickr

----------


## jn1780

So this new "clock tower" is just a cell tower that is crappily diisguised?

----------


## woodyrr

> So this new "clock tower" is just a cell tower that is crappily diisguised?


Yes. The cell antennas on the soon to be dismantled "Bomber" water tower had to go somewhere and you're lookin' at it.

----------


## Okiezmom

Every time I drive by the "clock" tower, I try to find something positive. So far, I haven't come up with anything.  My 8 year old nephew says it has 3 things in common with Big Ben.....it's tall, it has a top and it has a clock.

----------


## Lauri101

I have tried also, but can't see anything redeeming!  And I have to drive by it twice a day for shortest route to 29th

----------


## mcca7596

Maybe it will look better when there is revitalization from the Original Mile Plan and it has LEDs?

----------


## MDot

> Maybe it will look better when there is revitalization from the Original Mile Plan and it has LEDs?


That's what I'm hoping for. It looks more "presentable" and "acceptable" in the Original Mile renderings IMO.

----------


## woodyrr

There has been a posting by an employee of the City of Midwest City on the Midwest City History and Memories facebook page:

"Bomber tower is scheduled to be cominng down July 16 and 17...Mid-America around it will be closed those 2 days....."

https://www.facebook.com/groups/115957895581/

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I would've voted to use taxpayer funds to leave it there and repaint it once every 5 years or so.

----------


## mmonroe

My vacation starts July 14, i'll be there with camera in hand...

----------


## woodyrr

I will be looking forward to seeing them. I will be unable to get away to photograph it myself  :Mad: .

As a 52 year MWC resident (all my life), I sure am going to miss it.

----------


## Lauri101

The destruction begins - top is off:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauri101/7585984608/

I took this from my driveway with my IPhone - not the most professional shot - but not bad for two blocks away!

----------


## mmonroe

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjwAow9j   <--- Flickr Gallery *click*

----------


## Lauri101

Great pictures, mmonroe!  I could hear it when they clanged some pieces together and watched quite a bit from my driveway.

----------


## woodyrr

Thanks for posting the photos.

----------


## bombermwc

Wow, that's just kinda freaky to see it come down like that. Sad to see the old girl go.

----------


## Okiezmom

So sad.

----------


## mmonroe

If you guys haven't been out to see it yet, the new clock tower has the LEDs turned on and changing colors.

----------


## BBatesokc

FYI - Not my video. Wish I would have thought to do it though. A 'tilt shift' perspective would have been cool too!

----------


## mmonroe

I saw the guy who was taking this video.  I'm the blue Ford F150 that keeps pulling in and out of view, lol.  He electrical taped a flip HD video camera and ran power out of the back of the store... very long process.

----------

